# In winter, when it is cold (subjunctive)



## 1012

The sentence is:

I will go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.
The translation would be:

Ire a espana en invierno cuando hace frio.

In other words, we would not use the subjunctive: 
Ire a espana en invierno cuando haga frio.

Am I right?


----------



## gvergara

Hi,


1012 said:


> Am I right?


I don't know which of your sentences you'ree referring to, but the right answer is definitely subjuntivo: ... _cuando *haga *frío_.


----------



## 1012

Well, the english sentence is:

I will go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.


----------



## gvergara

See the answer above.


----------



## 1012

gvergara said:


> See the answer above.


But, why the subjunctive and not indicative?


----------



## gvergara

Because the conjunction cuando calls for the subjuntive when you're referring to future events; otherwise, choose indicative.

Hizo frío cuando fui a Cataluña.
Hace frío cuando voy a Cataluña, but

Hará frío cuando *vaya *a Cataluña (en invierno).


----------



## 1012

De maravilla


----------



## jmx

1012 said:


> Well, the english sentence is:
> 
> I will go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.


_Iré a España en invierno*,* cuando hace frío._

The comma is relevant in Spanish, as in English.


----------



## Cenzontle

I read "en invierno" as referring to no particular winter—past, present, or future.
That leads me to agree with jmx, with the indicative.
"Hace frío" is qualifying a timeless winter.


----------



## sound shift

Yes. "... cuando haga frío" corresponds to "when*ever* it's cold", implying that some winter days are not cold.


----------



## Circunflejo

1012 said:


> Am I right?


It all depends on the intended meaning of your sentence in English. Could you provide more info about it?


----------



## gengo

1012 said:


> I will go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.



I am in the indicative group on this one.  I read the above as meaning:  I will go to Spain.  It will be winter then.  In winter it is always cold.  Therefore, it will be cold when I go.

Ex.:
I will go to Spain in winter, when it is [always] cold, so I need to take lots of warm clothes.
My translation:
Voy a ir a España en invierno, cuando [siempre] hace frío, así que tengo que llevar mucha ropa de abrigo.


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> It all depends on the intended meaning of your sentence in English. Could you provide more info about it?


I'm afraid this request is meaningless for the OP. If you don't know how Spanish works, the OP can probably not understand how the original simple sentence in English could be interpreted in several ways that could make a difference in how it is said in Spanish.


----------



## janusbork

Indicative here, too.


----------



## BSalinas

I'd use indicative, too. It's like saying, "in the cold of winter". Winters are _habitually _cold[er], not hypothetically.

Other *habitual phrases* with "cuando" could be:

- Cuando hace buen tiempo, vamos a la playa
_When(ever) it's nice out, we go to the beach _
- Cuando mi sobrino viene de visita, yo me voy. Es realmente insoportable.
_Every time mi nephew comes over, I leave. He's truly intolerable. _


----------



## 1012

Circunflejo said:


> It all depends on the intended meaning of your sentence in English. Could you provide more info about it?


Well, let me put it this way.

My ideal vacations would be to go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.



BSalinas said:


> I'd use indicative, too. It's like saying, "in the cold of winter". Winters are _habitually _cold[er], not hypothetically.
> 
> Other *habitual phrases* with "cuando" could be:
> 
> - Cuando hace buen tiempo, vamos a la playa
> _When(ever) it's nice out, we go to the beach _
> - Cuando mi sobrino viene de visita, yo me voy. Es realmente insoportable.
> _Every time mi nephew comes over, I leave. He's truly intolerable. _


_When(ever) it's nice out, we go to the beach : diria yo- Cuando haga frio, vamos a playa_



Peterdg said:


> I'm afraid this request is meaningless for the OP. If you don't know how Spanish works, the OP can probably not understand how the original simple sentence in English could be interpreted in several ways that could make a difference in how it is said in Spanish.


Sorry, but I did not understand what you have written or what 'OP' means?



gengo said:


> I am in the indicative group on this one.  I read the above as meaning:  I will go to Spain.  It will be winter then.  In winter it is always cold.  Therefore, it will be cold when I go.
> 
> Ex.:
> I will go to Spain in winter, when it is [always] cold, so I need to take lots of warm clothes.
> My translation:
> Voy a ir a España en invierno, cuando [siempre] hace frío, así que tengo que llevar mucha ropa de abrigo.


I reckon these are two different sentences:
a. I will go to Spain in winter, when it is [always] (hace) cold, so I need to take lots of warm clothes. (indicative.)
b. I will go to Spain in winter, when it is (haga) cold. (subjunctive.)

Please correct me, if am wrong.
Thanks


----------



## 1012

jmx said:


> _Iré a España en invierno*,* cuando hace frío._
> 
> The comma is relevant in Spanish, as in English.


Why not, the subjunctive (haga?)

As far as what I've read is: If one can use 'normally' in a sentence, & it makes sense in English: we rather use the indicative. If not, the subjunctive

For example: a. I will go to  Spain in winter, when it is cold.

If I add 'normally' to the sentence, it would be:
Normally I will go to  Spain in winter, when it is cold.

Now, this  does not make any sense whatsoever in English. So, we rather use 'haga,' and not 'hace.'

b. Let's suppose, the second sentence is: I go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.
If I add 'normally' to the sentence, it would be:

Normally I go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.

And this seems to be a meaningful sentence in English.
Hence, it would trigger the indicative.

Eagerly awaiting your comments


----------



## Circunflejo

1012 said:


> Well, let me put it this way.
> 
> My ideal vacations would be to go to Spain in winter, when it is cold.


The question is do you want to go in winter because it's usually cold? or do you want to go in winter and only whenever in winter is guaranteed that it'll be cold (meaning that if it's a mild winter with no cold, you won't go)?


----------



## 1012

Circunflejo said:


> The question is do you want to go in winter because it's usually cold? or do you want to go in winter and only whenever in winter is guaranteed that it'll be cold (meaning that if it's a mild winter with no cold, you won't go)?


Well, I completely understand your question.

In the first half of your question: The question is do you want to go in winter because it's usually cold? (subjunctive,) & in the second half: the indicative. Hope, am right.

And another thing, that I wanted to say was: Let's suppose the winter in Antarctica is supposed to be starting next month, & the snowfall is expected sooner than later. 
There is a possibility that there might be a delay in the snowfall, but the winter would definitely start

So, how can one say a) if the weather is usually cold  (or) b) whenever in winter is guaranteed that it'll be cold.

I beg to  differ on this point of your's.

Correct?


----------



## 1012

1012 said:


> _When(ever) it's nice out, we go to the beach : diria yo- Cuando haga frio, vamos a playa_


I reckon there is a sea difference between:

a) when(ever) it is nice out, & b) in winter, when it's cold.

Because when I say: the sentence a)- one does not know as to when it will be nice out
but when I say: the sentence b)- one knows as to when the seasons change. No wonder, like me you too know as to when it would be summer, winter etc etc.

Am just trying to understand.

Please do not take my comment/s, personally.


Awaiting your reply.


----------



## Circunflejo

1012 said:


> And another thing, that I wanted to say was: Let's suppose the winter in Antarctica is supposed to be starting next month, & the snowfall is expected sooner than later.
> There is a possibility that there might be a delay in the snowfall, but the winter would definitely start


Snowfall isn't necessary to be cold so it's not relevant for your original question.


1012 said:


> In the first half of your question: The question is do you want to go in winter because it's usually cold? (subjunctive,) & in the second half: the indicative. Hope, am right.


No, you aren't right. It's exactly the opposite but the question here is your original question; not my questions.


----------



## 1012

Circunflejo said:


> Snowfall isn't necessary to be cold so it's not relevant for your original question.
> 
> No, you aren't right. It's exactly the opposite but the question here is your original question; not my questions.


Ok, thank you for your help



gvergara said:


> Because the conjunction cuando calls for the subjuntive when you're referring to future events; otherwise, choose indicative.
> 
> Hizo frío cuando fui a Cataluña.
> Hace frío cuando voy a Cataluña, but
> 
> Hará frío cuando *vaya *a Cataluña (en invierno).


Supangamos que que te pregunto: *Qué tiempo* *hará mañana?*
Puedo decir?: Mañana hará calor o no?


----------



## Circunflejo

1012 said:


> Supangamos que que te pregunto: *Qué tiempo* *hará mañana?*
> Puedo decir?: Mañana hará calor o no?


That's unrelated both with your original question and with his explanation about the tense ruled by cuando (by the way, I don't agree with his explanation but others have disagree before so I don't think it's necessary to go any further). You may open a new thread to ask about it if you want, though.


----------



## 1012

But


gengo said:


> I am in the indicative group on this one.  I read the above as meaning:  I will go to Spain.  It will be winter then.  In winter it is always cold.  Therefore, it will be cold when I go.
> 
> Ex.:
> I will go to Spain in winter, when it is [always] cold, so I need to take lots of warm clothes.
> My translation:
> Voy a ir a España en invierno, cuando [siempre] hace frío, así que tengo que llevar mucha ropa de abrigo.


But, this is an action going to happen in the future.

Because- we are saying:

I will go to Spain.....

And actions related to future with 'cuando' trigger the subjunctive.


----------



## Ballenero

Iré a España en invierno +
En invierno hace frío =
Iré a España en invierno, cuando hace frío.

Iré a España + Cuando haga frío. 
En invierno hace frío >
Iré a España en invierno cuando haga frío.


----------



## 1012

Ballenero said:


> Iré a España en invierno +
> En invierno hace frío =
> Iré a España en invierno, cuando hace frío.
> 
> Iré a España + Cuando haga frío.
> En invierno hace frío >
> Iré a España en invierno cuando haga frío.


Gracias gracias de nuevo





Gracias


----------



## Circunflejo

1012 said:


> And actions related to future with 'cuando' trigger the subjunctive.


Not necessarily. Not only @gengo told you but the users that posted messages 8 and 9 had told you too and, later, the users that posted messages 14 and 15.


----------



## 1012

Sorry, señor. I did not understand at all.

Anyways, thank you everybody for your time and patience


----------



## lagartija68

Iré a España en invierno, cuando hace hace frío. = Iré a España en invierno, estación en la que hace frío.
Iré a España en invierno, cuando haga frío. = Iré a España en invierno, es decir, cuando haga frío.

En el primer ejemplo, cuando es un relativo y tiene como antecedente "invierno".
En el segundo, cuando no tiene antecedente e introduce una subordinada adverbial que puede ser intecambiada con la expresión en invierno. "Iré a España cuando haga frío, en invierno."


----------

